# Betta cloudy eye?



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

I noticed tonight my betta looks like he has a small white dot on his eye? He is acting normal and healthy but his eye looks strange, like there is a white dot right on the eyeball, its weird, and only on one? Any ideas????


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Sounds to me as if it could be starting off as cloud eye, i have seen that in one of our fish before.


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Hm, I hope not. I changed his water to be sure it wasn't that. Cause I saw its from poor water quality. But I change my tank once a week and he's alone in a 5 gallon w/ a filter on it. And when I cleaned it there was hardly any nasty stuff in the bottom, barely any poo or leftover food or anything went through the hose, and the filter was clean also...and I tested the water and everything was at 0 and the ph was right around 7. So not sure how his water could be gross?? 

He still acts completely active and happy. I hope his eye is ok


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Is there anything that he could have injured it on?


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Possibly, I do have a little fake Rock cave type thingy he likes to go in, maybe he scraped it or something? I hope he's ok. He looks a little bloated as well, not sure if I am just creating all this worry now after the eye thing. I only feed him a lil frozen bloodworm, brine, or mosquito larvae once a day. Never a lot either. And I gave him a day w/o food to make sure I didn't overfeed him. How do I know if he is constipated or bloated etc. I don't want anything to go wrong he's such a good fish. But he is my first betta so I'm not really sure much about them..I keep Discus only besides him. Just don't wanna mess up. He's still active and happy it seems but looks a little pudgier that normal.


----------



## kelicom (Sep 27, 2005)

If you are only feeding him once a day, small amounts and even fast him one day a week or so, then the food is not making him pudgy--either a parasite, bacterial, viral or fungus infection is. Five gallons is small, but for one betta, enough to get exercise (if he has stimulation--does he have any other bettas nearby to flare to?). 

I have one betta in a five gallon and he is surrounded on all four sides by other bettas, male, female, pairs, and he races from one side to another.  But he is bloated from some kind of parasite--he eats less than my other bettas who are in ten gallon or larger tanks (they eat 2 or three times a day as much as they want and they are all lean). I finally figured out it was a parasite by finding an excellent online reference on fish diseases. Unfortunately, I tried the parasite medicine by jungle, as well as a gram negative anti biotic (marycn 2), anti fungal, etc and none of them worked. And it goes without saying that the water was changed, checked, etc. In fact, I've noticed that for all my fish, both sick and healthy, the more water changes, the more stress on the fish. Small amounts added every other day is much better than half or total water changes. 

I guess this is a long way of saying, it's likely an infection of some kind and whether or not you are succesful in treating it is probably luck at this point. One biologist said that most parasites can't be treated externally, they must ingest the medicine. I've yet to try the specialty foods that contain anti biotics and anti parastie medicine, but you might want to look into it. 

Also, bettas are very social. Even if he is sick, he would do better with a companion next to him then to be alone. Even if the stimulation is purely competition, it still acts as a "will to live" sort of impetus.

Good luck. If I figure out a cure for mine, I'll let you know. You keep us updated too!


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Thanks for all the info. He is alone but I do give him a mirror several times a day for entertainment. He still acts spunky he just looks heavier. I do have medicine to treat parasites so maybe I'll give him some in case it is. Thanks again!


----------

